# I think my dog is a cat



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

Evidence:
A. He has spent all day playing with a ball of string
B. He paws at his blanket to get it comfortable before he sleeps

C. Sometimes he sleeps on the back of my chair next to my neck

Photo evidence:


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww thats sooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

So adorable!

Willow kneads her blanket too.


----------



## bluebadger66 (Mar 16, 2011)

We have the same problem.

Our new rescue puppy Finlay thinks that he is a cat also.

We have had him for about 11 weeks, he is about 8 months old and he has caught, killed, and eaten 2 mice. Last year our slightly older dog Izzy found a baby bird, she cleared all of the leaves around it, came and got me and sat there crying. Finlay found a baby bird last week and ate it.

He also lies on the back of the sofa in the window when we go out. The only problem is he weighs about 20kg.


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

My Toodles is like that to, he will walk along the arm and back of the sofa and then sleep by my neck.


----------



## LillyRose (Sep 20, 2015)

Lol my cat is half dog. Never goes outside the yard. And only goes out when I do! Follows me everywhere.


----------



## Workshop Sauri (Oct 6, 2015)

such a cutie! <3


----------

